# New Flat Rate Boxes



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you all using these? They're called Regional Boxes and they aren't really flat rate but the rate isn't dependent on weight (except that there is a max) but rather what region you are shipping to. So for those orders in your state or the next one over it's a real deal. I just shipped an order to Kansas and by using one of these boxes it was only $4.75 versus the $10.50 I had been charging. This will be great for my in-state customers. I can ship to California for 8.xx too so it's still a savings for longer distances. The size A is slightly smaller than the medium sized flat rate and the size B is between the medium and large flat rate boxes. Just something to consider. Oh, and you have to print your own postage for these and order the boxes on-line...they don't have them at the P.O. They are for commercial use.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

That could be a really good deal. Tough to figure out how to put into an online shopping cart though. At least for me.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Kathy. I did not realize the PO would not have them so I just ordered two sizes so I can use them on my next local orders. Need a good deal on shipping.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

It is a good deal on shipping- but gosh dang, I cannot figure out to charge for shipping.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Waiting for mine to get here. These will really save my customers of few $$. Glad you are having good results using them. My PO could give me no info on them at all but I've been seeing it on click & ship as an option.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, thanks for the info. I am moving to the other side of the state soon and this will really be a great deal for my wholesale customers on this side when I have to mail their soap instead of delivering.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, with the price of gas going up $4.75 would be attractive to my local customers also. It would be cheaper to have it shipped than drive here to pick up their soap order. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I just ordered mine and am excited to get them! I have a large order to ship out and these will work perfectly!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I will have to excuse myself from this advance in shipping because it is the further death knell of the rural postal service. Each dollar you spend online is one that your local PO and rural carrier do not get credit for and so when those cuts come down the line if they are not earning and turning over product and service they will be cut. My rural carrier is trying to put 2 kids thru school and she gets credit for every transaction I make her a part of. I package and stack boxes by my mail box with a check for her to pick up and the postmistress ( also raising a pack of little ones) puts the postage on and sends me a receipt via my carrier and they all make a better salary for it. I just cannot take the bread off their table. They work hard in a fairly thankless job and cuts keep coming down the line each time they are assessed. I plan to keep on doing it the old fashioned way as long as someone's job depends on it.
I hope my customers will understand.
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Lee for pointing out what a lot of us miss, sometimes for no fault of our own. I will continue to ask my carrier for assistance!


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Lee, I agree with supporting the locals except when it costs me customers.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

The new regional boxes are the PO's attempt to take back customers they've lost to UPS & FedEx by making available to everyone the commercial rates that only big shippers had been allowed. The USPS was something like 8 billion in the red last year & needs to do something to boost customer numbers.

My husband had to go down to Big Water this morning & I asked him to stop by the little satellite PO there & ask the postmistress about this. She says that she gets the same pay (& job security) no matter how I pay for my shipping but that the main PO in Kanab does get credit...whether I pay on line or in person. The zip code is the key. The credit goes to the shipping zip code. I'll check this with the postmaster, tho, next time I'm in Kanab.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is not how it works here with our rural carrier system. 
We have regional PO's and drivers that roam miles and miles of gravel roads each day and they get paid BY THE PIECE and each kind of transaction is a different level of credit for their pay. So while they may get credit for picking up an already labeled parcel for you it is not the same for their bottom line.

Just putting already stamped envelopes is one rate of credit and asking them to stamp it is another credit due to the carrier.If they pick up parcels they get even more credits and then if they actually have to get the postage on that parcel for you and bring you change-then it is even more. They do not have a 'salary'. They are paid on the number of pieces they carry for delivery and the number and type of transactions they assist. It will come down to fewer offices farther apart and us getting our mail there rather than home delivery. For many people that is fine- they get out and drive around all the time anyway. We make a point of not going off the place for at least 4 to 6 weeks unless there is some emergency need. I would have to add my cost for going to ship parcels or add the very high fees of the other services and my customers will not like that and will cease to order. I think ups is up to 12 for a pick up here now because we are one full hour of driving away from the terminal. USPS picks up for free- every day.

When the top brass looks at what post office branches to close or cut funding for- they look at the transactions actually happening at the post office building. Not including online from the local zip code. 
Foot traffic is what they consider. The figures of goods and services rendered determines who gets cut when they get around to that. It also determines the number of hours of part time work they will pay for at a branch office to help the postmaster or mistress.They have full time staff assessing these numbers in efforts to keep costs low and our postmistress is traveling regionally to help assess where cuts can be made. But yes it would be great if they could get back some business shipping. But those puny free boxes do me no good anyway with the shapes our of items and the amt of padding they need so I will just keep on asking Becky and Sheryl to do my shipping for me hoping it helps them keep their jobs!


----------

